# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη] πρόβλημα με οθόνη vibrand VL7A9PD-E02  17'' (tatung)

## va_iv

καλησπέρα,

η παραπάνω οθόνη, με το που την ανοίγεις φαίρνει εικόνα για 1-2 δευτ/πτα και μετά μαυρίζει. Είναι κάποια λάμπα? Ξέρει κανεις αν και που μπορώ να βρώ λάμπα και service manual?

ευχαριστώ

----------


## angel_grig

Η λαμπα ή inverter.Θα ελεγα να δεις πρωτα το ινβερτερ

----------

